# Transitioning From 55 gal to 125 gal



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

I plan to upgrade from a 55 gal to 125 gal. My situation is this. I will be positioning the 125 at the same cabinet/shelf location as the 55. I need to substantially reinforce the cabinet to accommodate the increased size and weight of the 125. I can keep the 55 in tact while working around it with the construction. I ultimately will be moving the twin 400 OTB's from the 55 to augment a Fluval FX 6 for the 125. I have a sand substrate and a lot of Texas Holey Rock. I'm thinking that I'll temporarily place the fish in Walmart tubs for a very short time while I break down the 55, lifting off the cabinet and moving the fixtures to the 125. Is this feasible?? Should I consider other options??? I want to keep the stress level as low as possible not only for the fish but for me as well!! LOL


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I transitioned from a 55gal to a 180gal, which was going into the same spot that the 55gal was so it took several hours. I put the fish in a large tub with a powerhead positioned near the surface to keep the water oxygenated and with a pinch of Seachem Safe to take care of ammonia buildup. Putting a heater in there wasn't necessary in my case. I also covered the top with a board to make it dark and minimize their stress.


----------



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

Great suggestions!! A few questions.. What kind of filtration do you use? Also what kind of heaters and how many?? Thanx again...


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I just use one heater in my 135 gallon tank. I like Aqua Clear filters. I use two or three 110s in that tank, depending upon the quantity and type of fish.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Dr Bob said:


> Great suggestions!! A few questions.. What kind of filtration do you use? Also what kind of heaters and how many?? Thanx again...


My tanks are both drilled with dual corner overflows and wet/dry sumps. I have Titanium 800w heaters but they rarely kick in. My air conditioner is set at 76F and if anything I'd need to cool my water since the outside temperate is 78F-82F year round.


----------



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

One last question concerning the nitrogen cycle. I will be transferring from the fully cycled 55 to the new 125 most of the sand substrate, a ton of Texas Holey Rock, twin 400 OTBs with media and several live Anubias plants. Additionally I'm adding a Fluval FX6 for filtration. Can I expect an ammonia spike or should there be enough beneficial bacteria to handle it from the transfer???


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

The nitrogen cycle occurs primarily on the surfaces that the water moves past, so mostly in the filter but also tank walls, substrate, decor that the water flow moves past. Transferring the filter w/media should hopefully take care of it but I would test the water daily just the same for the first week. If you detect ammonia then do large water changes every other day (or daily if necessary) until the cycle catches up.


----------



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Providing the bioload in the 125G is the same as the bioload in the 55G you should have no problems.


----------



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

Acclimating the fish from the 55 to Walmart tubs to the 125......Since I'll be using the same stand for the 125 that I used for the 55, I need to temporarily place the fish in some large tubs while setting up it up. I purchased some air stones for O2 supplement. I keep the 55 at 78 deg F. I just don't want to dump the fish from the tubs directly into the new water, ie. Temp differences, water quality in general, time restraints with keeping the fish in the tubs during 125 set up etc etc..... ANY suggestions or recommendations during this process.... thank you!!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Call me reckless, but if you can do it in 60 min. or less I would not be too concerned. I suppose you could add some new tank water into the tubs for a few minutes before netting the fish and putting them into the new tank.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

punman said:


> Call me reckless, but if you can do it in 60 min. or less I would not be too concerned. I suppose you could add some new tank water into the tubs for a few minutes before netting the fish and putting them into the new tank.


This would work fine I think. When I did the transition, for the tub I used water from the old tank. The new tank had new clean water of course but with the same parameters since I always use the same recipe for my tank water (epsom salt, baking soda, Cichlid Salt). Then as long as the temperature isn't too far different there will be no problem.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your nitrate reading is also a parameter...don't make a big change.


----------



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

Should I do my 50% water change a day or two before the switch.......or is this too big a stress level. There has never been a problem with these in the past. My tap water pH is 7.7, Nitrate 5.4. Aquarium pH is 7.8, Nitrate 8.8. This was done a few days after the water change. Aquarium temp 78F.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes change water before the switch.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Dr Bob said:


> Acclimating the fish from the 55 to Walmart tubs to the 125......Since I'll be using the same stand for the 125 that I used for the 55, I need to temporarily place the fish in some large tubs while setting up it up.


How are you using the same stand, the 125 is a 6' tank and the 55 is 4'?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

AV8TOR said:


> Dr Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Acclimating the fish from the 55 to Walmart tubs to the 125......Since I'll be using the same stand for the 125 that I used for the 55, I need to temporarily place the fish in some large tubs while setting up it up.
> ...


He had the 55 sitting on some type of shelf ... which apparently was longer and wider than the 55 tank.


----------



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes...LOL!! The house we moved into had a bar with a sink. Above the bar/sink was a 16 in shelf. For the 55gal I reinforced everything to accommodate. After I broke the news to my wife I was getting the 125gal, I hired a professional to significantly "beef" up shelf, bar and cabinet with 4X4's to withstand 1200+ lbs of aquarium, water and Holey Rock.The 125 is 72x21x18. Well, it's only money...LOL


----------



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

Because of my proximity to a sink I'm thinking about installing an a AutoAqua Smart AWC water changing system...seems feasible. Do you guys utilize one or recommendations??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I were going to do one it would be DIY like fmueller's...nothing purchased and no drilled tanks. I have a well and no chlorine.


----------

